# Encendido de leds por el puerto paralelo con java y linux



## randy iron (Ago 20, 2011)

Un saludo electrónicos
Estoy trabajando con Debian y Java necesito saber si alguno tiene
algún código de ejemplo para manejar  el puerto paralelo con java 
estoy trabajando con la libreria comm de java y logre que me reconozca 
el puerto sin embargo corrí el ejemplo de está pagina y no me funciona 
http://blogdejuls.blogspot.com/2007/11/controlar-leds-desde-el-puerto-paralelo.html
quiero probar inicialmente con unos leds, para luego adaptarla para 
la apertura y cierre de una cerradura electromagnetica
para ello voy a usar un optoacoplador para proteger el puerto


----------

